# Fermentis T-58 Best Fermentation Temp ?



## cleaninglady (25/8/10)

I'm making a Belgian Wheatbeer with T-58.

I've heard a few people say this prefers around 22C.

At present it's 18C in the Kitchen with a Jacket around it to keep temp stable

Any suggestions ?

cL


----------



## Acasta (25/8/10)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=T-58+fermentis

Recommended fermentation temperature: 15C – 24C (59-75F)


----------



## manticle (25/8/10)

That's a pretty big range though acasta. If someone asked what temp should they ferment their coopers kit at would you LMGTFY them to the kit instructions or something better?

I think CL is wanting to know the experience of other brewers with T-58 rather than what it says on the website. That is a 9 degree range which isn't very specific and is just the range in which the yeast will be most active, not necessarily the point at which it is the best.

Apologies for never having used T-58 and therefore having no actual answer.


----------



## bconnery (25/8/10)

I've heard of wildly different experiences from different people with this yeast, even at the same temps. 
I've used it up to 24 with a nice fruit spicy profile. 
I've used it around 18 with a similar but more subdued profile. 

Others I know have reported massive pepper/spice even at 18. 

18 will be fine in my opinion. 
Let it warm up a little towards the end if you can would be my recommendation.


----------



## Nick JD (25/8/10)

T58 is good around 20C. 

Much above and it gets fruity; much below and it gets slow (still tastes the same). 

I haven't used it in a while though - for those kind of beers I prefer the liquid yeast range - more complexity. 

I still use dried yeasts for APAs and Lagers though, so I'm not bagging dried yeasts.


----------



## Bizier (25/8/10)

Whatever temp your bin is currently at.

I know I am being an arsehole, but I seriously disliked this yeast and would highly recommend considering a good liquid strain if you want to go Belgian.

So, more constructively, the lower temp with a rise at end of ferment is great advice from bconnery. The pepper might actually do well in a wit.


----------



## cleaninglady (26/8/10)

Thanks all !

Unfortunately i might have killed it ! 

Put it on the heat pad for a 'while' yesterday , forgot it ; went to work last night , got back at Midnight and it was like a boiling kettle.

It had chewed through the sugars down to 1.022 from 1.049 in a day but now it's looking very brown on top and i think the Yeast population may have suffered an accidental Yeastocide. 

It should get down to 1.014 , do you guys think it's going to make it ?

cL


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/8/10)

hey hey

Its proberly still fine, from what I recall when I used this yeast it was a fast fermenter and my records say my temp was at 20 C. I'd still keep it in the primary for 7-10 days just incase and to ensure its complete then bottle or secondary ferment as usual.

Hope that helps

Cheers 

Dickman


----------



## Acasta (26/8/10)

I figured that a steady temp in that range would suit?
I guess a specific temp would have been better.


----------



## HoppingMad (26/8/10)

Bugger, sorry to hear you've nuked your brew  

For what it's worth I have tinkered with this yeast a fair bit. 18 degrees is wasting this yeast IMHO as it comes up quite neutral and doesn't showcase all the yummy flavours this yeast can impart.

I find 21-22 degrees is ideal, 24 if you want big peppery characteristics or a little bit of hot alcohol in the mix.

Have done modestly well in a couple of Belgian Comps & Categories using this one at 21. It's great for your Abbey beer styles.

Cheers, and better luck on the next one - this is a yeast worth persisting with.

Hopper.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/8/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Bugger, sorry to hear you've nuked your brew
> 
> For what it's worth I have tinkered with this yeast a fair bit. 18 degrees is wasting this yeast IMHO as it comes up quite neutral and doesn't showcase all the yummy flavours this yeast can impart.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more, it's a fairly versatile yeast and as pointed out above fermenting at around 20-22 gives you some really great flavours and aromas that aren't too subtle or overpowering. 
Works a treat in a Belgium Strong Golden Ale.

Andrew


----------



## cleaninglady (26/8/10)

thanks people ! it did get up to 26C !!! maybe i can call it a '2nd day diacetyl rest'  

after pulling the plug and getting the temp down to 18C today , even though the yeast doesn't look so good i'm still getting bubbles in the airloclk every 30 seconds so there's likely enough juice left in those yeasties to finish it off...going to leave it for another week. 

I think it's going to be OK , if not a bit overtly peppery ; (which suits me just fine).

Anyone got thoughts on racking or not ? It's really , really cloudy ; it may help things in that respect.

cL


----------



## Ross (26/8/10)

Bizier said:


> Whatever temp your bin is currently at.
> 
> I know I am being an arsehole, but I seriously disliked this yeast and would highly recommend considering a good liquid strain if you want to go Belgian.
> 
> So, more constructively, the lower temp with a rise at end of ferment is great advice from bconnery. The pepper might actually do well in a wit.




Bizier,

AndrewQld above made a Belgian Golden Ale with this yeast which was one of the best homebrewed beers I've ever drunk.
It walked all over the other Belgian beers made from liquid yeast in the State comp last year.
It's not the yeast, it's how you use it B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## HoppingMad (26/8/10)

Couldn't agree more that the T-58 is a ripper to use in a Duvel Clone/Belgian Strong Golden Ale. You could even use this yeast in your own version of a Belgian Blond or Brun if you wanted.

Did a Belgian Strong Golden last year using the T-58 and it came up beautifully. Gotta say though - the Wyeast 1388 when you're trying to get it bang on is always best (you get more pear ester synomyous with the style, so will get a bigger nod from a brew judge) - but the T-58 does a very good job with very few hassles and most will not tell the difference. Fooled plenty of people at my brew club last year when I handed it around.

Hopper.


----------



## manticle (26/8/10)

Ross said:


> Bizier,
> 
> AndrewQld above made a Belgian Golden Ale with this yeast which was one of the best homebrewed beers I've ever drunk.




Is that the toasted oak one?


----------



## Bizier (26/8/10)

OK, the mob has spoken. I will admit that I did not stick with it, but first impressions were not positive at all. I will concede and defer to those who may use it to good purpose. Hell, I might even go buy some. For the record, I currently have no liquid strains in my house other than a Roselare blend, and currently have 3 brews going with US05.

I could imagine the pepperiness could work in a wit, but I would prefer it to be waaaaaaay more subtle that I was copping out of my batch, whose primary use was drain solvent.


----------



## Bizier (26/8/10)

cleaninglady said:


> Anyone got thoughts on racking or not ? It's really , really cloudy ; it may help things in that respect.


 

I remember my one batch having very strange yeast formations on finishing lots of suspended yeast forming weird clouds that made me think I had an infection. A web search just verified it is a poor flocc'er. I suggest that you just let it properly finish, but swirl it around every now and then, so it is not too still. Finally, cold crash if you can, and hit it with some gelatine prior to your final vessel.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/8/10)

Ross said:


> Bizier,
> 
> AndrewQld above made a Belgian Golden Ale with this yeast which was one of the best homebrewed beers I've ever drunk.
> It walked all over the other Belgian beers made from liquid yeast in the State comp last year.
> ...



Thanks Ross, and I think your right, it's how you use it. Fermentation temps play a big part in the profile of this yeast.



manticle said:


> Is that the toasted oak one?



Yes Manticle the swap beer is similar to the QABC entry but slightly under carbonated compared to the Comp beer.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (27/8/10)

I'll give you an idea of what NOT to do with T58....

HUB July case swap was coming up so the decision was made to brew a Belgian Dubbel. I cultured up a Wyeast 3787 (Trappist High Gravity) but the day before the planned brew I saw a tiny piece of film on the top and new I was in trouble. After dumping that culture the only thing I had available was T58. Not a bad thing as I love the yeast but the fun was only just starting.

Brew day came so I re-hydrated some T58 and mashed in. All was going well until I noticed my ferment fridge not reaching the set temperature. A quick play around and realized the gas had dropped out so my fridge was useless. Not a problem, I thought, as the ambient temp at home was about 18 so sitting the fermenter on the bench shouldn't be a problem. WRONG. The ferment activity on the 7.7% Dubbel raised the temp to 30... 

The esters that T58 throws at that temp are an exactly the same as Juicy Fruit chewing gum... Not ideal for a Dubbel but an interesting lesson learned. 

So for all the HUB case swappers that want to drink 7.7% liquid chewy, give it a go.

Cheers
Booz


----------



## cleaninglady (28/8/10)

The T-58 saga continues...the yeast (as i mentioned at the Head of the Topic) got too hot (up to around 26C) after a heat pad mishap. 

Reduced temp to 18C ; slow bubbling for another day (the yeast looked dead through the top of the fermenter) , then nothing for a whole day. 

This morning , it started up again and back to bubbling about once a minute ! 
Not a total yeastie party like it was in the start but enough to get it over the line and reach the target gravity i'd suggest.
There is even some fresh yeast population grown on top of the dead yeast.

This is a good lesson to be learned : Relax and leave it for a few days and things usually turn out fine.

I've concluded with the help of all the fine forum posts and some research that if i use it again , i'm trying to keep it in the 18 to 20C Ballpark... 

Yeast is a very strange and entertaining lifeform !

Thanks for watching !!

cL


----------



## panzerd18 (29/9/14)

Using T-58 in my current batch. 

After just gently spreading the dry yeast on the surface of the wort after 12 hours it was off like a rocket. You could see the yeast particles dancing around inside the wort. After 2 days the krausen started to fall. Original gravity of 1.042 and after two days 1.014.

Noticed a sulfur smell which is considered normal for this yeast.

Tasted the 2 day old sample that I drew off into the hydrometer tube and it was nice. A bit of clove undertones a lot like some old style German wheat beers.

Fermented at constant 20 degree and now lifted it to 22 to help it finish off.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/9/14)

I go at 22 degrees and get bubblegum, a bit of banana and pineapple lolly with some cloves to offset. But more weighted to the esters rather than phenols.

Excellent dried yeast.


----------



## panzerd18 (29/9/14)

I once had a Chimay Red and it was full of banana! The best Chimay Red I have ever had.

I believe T-58 is very similar to Chimays yeast strain.


----------



## Adr_0 (29/9/14)

Are these temps in-beer or fridge?


----------



## panzerd18 (29/9/14)

For me, the temperature probe is stuck to the side of the plastic fermenter. I have then taped foam over the top to insulate it from the outside air temperature.

As I live in Melbourne its cold enough to just use a heating belt as the ambient temps have been lower than fermenting temps.


----------



## JRAS (12/6/22)

This is an old post, but I want to share my two cents. I have a friend from Germany that is really into the Weissbier from Weihenstephaner. After read a good post related to some cloning efforts I tried to do my clone. All my previous efforts with liquid (Wyeast) and dry yeast (WB-06) failed to reach the cloves (phenols) profile until I tried T-58, based in some research comments, fermented 2 days @ 18C and then let the fermenter go up to 25 C for 10 more days to allow the yeast to sediment a bit. Cold-crashed for 4 days and the final result received a “It’s the same beer I used to drank in Germany…” feedback from my friend. Love this strain but you need to use it only if looking for a esterly and high phenol profile in your beer.


----------



## Hangover68 (12/6/22)

JRAS said:


> This is an old post, but I want to share my two cents. I have a friend from Germany that is really into the Weissbier from Weihenstephaner. After read a good post related to some cloning efforts I tried to do my clone. All my previous efforts with liquid (Wyeast) and dry yeast (WB-06) failed to reach the cloves (phenols) profile until I tried T-58, based in some research comments, fermented 2 days @ 18C and then let the fermenter go up to 25 C for 10 more days to allow the yeast to sediment a bit. Cold-crashed for 4 days and the final result received a “It’s the same beer I used to drank in Germany…” feedback from my friend. Love this strain but you need to use it only if looking for a esterly and high phenol profile in your beer.



Sounds interesting, what recipe did you you use ? I have some T-58 that ive been wanting to use.


----------



## JRAS (13/6/22)

Hangover68 said:


> Sounds interesting, what recipe did you you use ? I have some T-58 that ive been wanting to use.


I create my own BIAB recipe based in the advise for batch #3 from sillysir.com/recipe-weihenstephaner-hefeweissbier/ the important part of the brew is the double decoction

Edit: attached a snapshot from my recipe. Happy brewing!


----------

